# Goat biting others ears....



## Catahoula (Jan 21, 2013)

My Alpine wether Cody is getting bossy with Walter (Boer) AND Cooper (dog)! If Walter is eating from a bucket, Cody would first try to push him away...then he would bite Walter's ear so Walter would stop eating and lift his head...in shock or pain? Today, Cody did it again to Walter but this time, he held onto the ear. Walter shook his head trying to get away.... I don't think Cody bite him hard or Walter would scream. Then the dog was in the way and Cody bite the dog's ear before I could stop him. No one was injured. That Cody is terrible!!! It was funny before but not so much now since he clearly is using his teeth as weapon! Any suggestion? I don't want to find torn ears on my favorite goat and not to mention on my poor mellow dog!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an ear biter-- typically not nasty about it but the irony is the biter is my floppy doppy eared mini nubian!!  She is biting the ears of my nigies when they get in her way.. What I have seen too is it is just her way of telling them that she is the boss or in most instances " I was eating here first"


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks. Today Cody really let Cooper (the dog) have it. He butted the dog sending him a few feet away. The dog just want to sit right next to me and the goat doesn't like that. If this keeps up, poor dog will have to stay inside the house when I do barn chores.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

My older does bite at the ears of other does kids.

Nothing to rough.  I think it's a goat thing


----------



## littlegoat (Mar 9, 2013)

you know what they say goats will eat anything! Even ears! sorry I have no edvice.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 9, 2013)

Biting ears is a goat thing. My LaManchas do it sometimes to my sheep. Total unfair advantage there since 1. Sheep dont bite ears, and 2. LaManchas don't have enough ear to grab even if the sheep did want to get back at them!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 9, 2013)

My herd queen is an ear biter. But she isn't terribly vicious about it. Usually she'll nudge at the other goat (not a headbutt really, 'tis gentle) before she aims for the ears. It usually only happens during food time, since she wants her share FIRST, so if another goat tries to get in her way, she puts them in their place.


----------

